
Why hashed Personally identifiable information (PII) on the blockchain is fine - longstaff2009
https://medium.com/meeco/why-hashed-personally-identifiable-information-pii-on-the-blockchain-can-be-safe-b842357b9663
======
schoen
This repeats a different misconception, that quantum computers provide
"infinite computational resources".

